
Show HN: Robotics Exploration Journey - sa-mao
https://medium.com/@ou.sarhraoui/a-robotics-journey-introduction-and-context-c5e80f3a717
======
sa-mao
Hello, everyone!

I recently started this journey of learning robotics. For now it is only
motivated by fulfilling a childhood dream, but I hope it will evolve into
something bigger. Now, I decided to document it so I will force myself into
commitment. I know it will be hard and long and I will want to quit, but the
idea of other people following my progress, helping with their experiences,
providing much appreciated critics and feedbacks will help me go further and
push myself even more.

PS1: I'm also looking for learning materials, maybe good courses, books or
articles.

PS2: please forgive my modest english, it is not my native or second language.

